# Thanksgiving Messages



## debodun (Nov 1, 2021)

American Thanksgiving is on November 25th this year (always the 4th Thursday in November). Exactly a month before Christmas. This holiday is a sad time for me. My mom passed 2 days after Thanksgiving in 2006. This year will be 15 years and Thanksgiving occurs on that same day, the 25th.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanksgiving in 2003 was on November 27. My son died on Sunday, November 30, almost 18 years ago. He was 41.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> American Thanksgiving is on November 25th this year (always the 4th Thursday in November). Exactly a month before Christmas. This holiday is a sad time for me. My mom passed 2 days after Thanksgiving in 2006. This year will be 15 years and Thanksgiving occurs on that same day, the 25th.
> 
> View attachment 192405


In 1939, President Roosevelt moved Thanksgiving Day to the _third_ Thursday of the month, thus prolonging the Christmas-shopping window. But later, in 1941, Congress passed a law making it the fourth Thursday of November.

That was before I was born, but for some reason I've always thought of it as falling on the 3rd Thur of Nov. Pretty weird.

Maybe I'm living a parallel life. Which is ok, because, more turkey sandwiches.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> This holiday is a sad time for me. My mom passed 2 days after Thanksgiving in 2006. This year will be 15 years and Thanksgiving occurs on that same day, the 25th.





GeorgiaXplant said:


> Thanksgiving in 2003 was on November 27. My son died on Sunday, November 30, almost 18 years ago. He was 41.


I hope you guys manage to have a pleasant Thanksgiving, though.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2021)

My father died:
1981.  November 23rd.  Monday night.  11pm.
Thanksgiving was that Thursday, November 26th.  Haven't forgotten a second of that drama.  Sitting Shiva.

Big days attract Big events.  A lot of deaths occur around one's birthday, holidays, and so forth.


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2021)

I lost my mother two days before Thanksgiving last year.  We're having a memorial service two days before Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 1, 2021)

Pepper said:


> My father died:
> 1981.  November 23rd.  Monday night.  11pm.
> Thanksgiving was that Thursday, November 26th.  Haven't forgotten a second of that drama.  Sitting Shiva.
> 
> Big days attract Big events.  A lot of deaths occur around one's birthday, holidays, and so forth.


Sorry to learn your father's death had occurred during this holiday, and also the family members of Debodun,GeorgiaXplant, and Pepper. I also noticed deaths around these times, particularly near birthdays. May they all rest in peace!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 1, 2021)

Sharing with you a poem I wrote about Thanksgiving - 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING

With all the love and joy of Thanksgiving -

I wish you the sun's bright rays
And wind caressing your face

I wish you cheerful friends
Through life's difficult bends

I wish all pain and sorrow
Blow away before tomorrow

I wish the peace of love
To envelope you from above

I wish the blessings of
Abundance to reign on you

And from this free land
That we call our home

I wish you a very
Happy Thanksgiving!

With gratefulness.


----------



## Remy (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm sorry @debodun I know you said you won't be going to your aunt's home this year. I hope you have someplace to go to help keep your mind at rest a little and that you have a good time. Remember, it's still OK to have a good time.


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Buckeye (Nov 8, 2021)

My 98 year old mother passed away last week. I hope to spend Thanksgiving remembering her and appreciating how blessed I am for having her in my life for 75 years.  

Praise God.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 8, 2021)

*Happy Thanksgiving to all!*


----------



## feywon (Nov 8, 2021)

Pepper said:


> My father died:
> 1981.  November 23rd.  Monday night.  11pm.
> Thanksgiving was that Thursday, November 26th.  Haven't forgotten a second of that drama.  Sitting Shiva.
> 
> Big days attract Big events.  A lot of deaths occur around one's birthday, holidays, and so forth.



You are, right only so many days on the calendar and deaths often occur near someone in the family's birthday or near a holiday. All three of my sisters had birthdays close to or on holidays. The eldest 12/20, the next 2/13 and the third right on traditional Memorial Day. Since that  holiday was changed after we were all adults we always still thought of it as on her Birthday. 

The oldest two are deceased now so i am reminded every year. Christmas is always difficult cause first DH's Birthday was 12/26 he was killed on 12/10. Plus my Mom who loved Christmas, was like a kid about it and usually worked hard to make it good for kids (except the first few after she left Dad but that's a story for another time) so Christmas reminds me of 3 loved ones who died.

For my Brother spring months hardest because Mom died in April, Mothers' Day in May and then her Birthday, 6/24.  The first year that  hit me hard but after that it was mostly at Christmas i missed her.  My sons' Birthday is 6/27 so i had to get a grip, they were almost 10 when she passed.

So yeah, there's always some sad anniversary reminder.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/capitalism_in_decay/comments/qppp8p


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 11, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 194081​


Thank you Smooth Seas


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2021)

For American members - what is a traditional Thanksgiving dish or two that your mom made for Thanksgiving that you never had again after she was gone or could duplicate?

My mom's cornbread stuffing.

She also made what she called 'yummy yams'. If she had a recipe for it, I never found it. Besides sweet potatoes, there were sliced apples and some chopped nuts (walnuts or pecans) in it and a crumb topping. No marshmallow. It was almost like sweet potato crisp.


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2021)

Going to a grocery store the day before Thanksgiving is like going to a department store on Christmas eve.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> For American members - what is a traditional Thanksgiving dish or two that your mom made for Thanksgiving that you never had again after she was gone or could duplicate?
> 
> My mom's cornbread stuffing.
> 
> She also made what she called 'yummy yams'. If she had a recipe for it, I never found it. Besides sweet potatoes, there were sliced apples and some chopped nuts (walnuts or pecans) in it and a crumb topping. No marshmallow. It was almost like sweet potato crisp.


Did it look like this?
https://www.diamondnuts.com/recipe/yams-baked-with-apples-sage-and-pecans/

This looks like the one my mom used to make. And yeah, it was yummy.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 194081​



This is so important and such clear info, I think it would be good to post it in its own thread. Perhaps in a visible section of the forum, even General Discussions.  So more people will see the timely advise!

Even someone who does not have one, might be visiting someone with a dog, or having a visitor with one, so should be more aware.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2021)

Over the years, I’ve celebrated my birthday and Thanksgiving together. Nov. 28th. Turkey and presents too. Doesn’t get any better than this..


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Did it look like this?
> https://www.diamondnuts.com/recipe/yams-baked-with-apples-sage-and-pecans/


Not quite. In that photo, the ingredients look more arranged than my mom's did. Hers looked more like this:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2021)

Dear Family ,
I know that you were eager to accept our family's invitation to Thanksgiving dinner when you found out that the famous Martha Stewart would be joining us. However, due to scheduling conflicts beyond her control, Ms. Stewart finds that she is unable to grace our table this year. With that in mind, there will be a few minor changes regarding the meal and decor, as outlined below. Please be aware of them, and adjust your appetite and dress appropriately.
Thank you
1)Our driveway will not be lined with homemade, paper bag luminaries. After several trial runs and two visits from the fire department, it was decided that, no matter how cleverly done, rows of flaming lunch sacks do not have the desired welcoming effect.
2)Once inside, please note that the entry space will not be decorated with swags of Indian corn and fall foliage. Instead, we included our dog in decorating by having him track in colorful autumn leaves from the back yard. The mud was his idea.
3)The dining table will not be covered with expensive linens, fancy china, or crystal goblets. If possible, we will use dishes that match and everyone will get a fork. Since this is Thanksgiving, we will refrain from using the paper SpongeBob dinner plates, the leftover Halloween napkins, and our plastic cup collection.
4)Our centerpiece will not be a tower of fresh fruit and flowers. Instead we will be proudly displaying a hedgehog-like decoration hand-crafted from the finest construction paper and pine cones. The artist assures me it is a turkey, albeit one without wings, legs, or a beak.
5)We will be dining somewhat later than planned. However, our daughter will entertain you while you wait. I'm sure she will be happy to share every choice comment her mother made regarding Thanksgiving, pilgrims, stuffing choices, the turkey hotline, and, especially, her husband. Please remember that most of these comments were made at 7:00AM upon discovering that said husband had only remembered to pull the turkey from the
freezer at 6:00 AM, and that the thing was still hard enough to cut diamonds.
6)As an accompaniment to our daughter's recital of these events, I will play a recording of Native American tribal drumming. Curiously, the tribal drumming sounds a great deal like a frozen turkey in a clothes dryer, but that only enhances the holiday appropriateness. If our daughter should mention that we don't own a recording of Native American tribal drumming, ignore her. She's only nine; what does she know?
7)A dainty silver bell will not be rung to announce the start of our feast. We have chosen to keep our traditional method of assembling when the smoke alarm goes off.
8)There will be no formal seating arrangement. When the smoke alarm sounds, please gather around the table and sit where you like. In the spirit of harmony, we will ask all the children to sit at a separate table. In a separate room. Next door. And I would like to take this opportunity to remind our younger diners that "passing the rolls" is neither a football play nor an excuse to bean your cousin in the head with bread.
9)The turkey will not be carved at the table. I know you have seen the Norman Rockwell image of one person carving a turkey in front of a crowd of appreciative onlookers. Such a scene may occur somewhere in America , but it won't be happening at our dinner table. For safety reasons, the turkey will be carved in the kitchen at a private ceremony. I
stress "private", meaning Do not, under any circumstances, enter the kitchen to laugh at me. Do not send small, unsuspecting children, or older, helpful grandparents into the kitchen to check on my progress. I have a very large, very sharp knife. The turkey is unarmed. It stands to reason that I will eventually win the battle. When I do, we will eat.
10)For the duration of the meal, we will refer to the gravy by its lesser-known name: Kraft Cheese Sauce. If a young diner questions you regarding the origins or makeup of the Kraft Cheese Sauce, smile kindly and say that you know the answer, but it's a secret that can't be revealed to them until they are 18.
11)Instead of offering a choice among 12 different
scrumptious desserts, we will be serving the traditional pumpkin pie, garnished with whipped cream and dog tongue marks. You still have a choice: take it or leave it.
That concludes our list of alterations. Again, I apologize that Martha will not be joining us this year. Come to think of it, she probably won't come next year, either.
HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!





Virus-free. www.avg.com


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2021)




----------

